# General > Testers and Testing >  Which Automation Testing Tool Is best for Automated Ticket Booking

## ankitdixit

Hello All, I am working on an automation testing project "Automated Ticket Booking". I want to know which tool is best for this project between Selenium IDE, LambdaTest, Appium, Kobiton, BM Rational Functional Tester (RFT), TestProject, Subject7, Ranorex Studio. Any Suggestions?

An automation system should follow these steps to work effectively:

Open a flight booking website.Go to its Flights section and enter the necessary details (flight time, location, etc.) in the form.Select the flight seat, and fill in the rest of the necessary details.Find the confirm button and proceed to checkout.

----------


## RyanmPooleq

I see that the post is old, but I'm interested in what criteria you used to choose the tools. Why such a list?

----------


## OptionBase1

> I see that the post is old, but I'm interested in what criteria you used to choose the tools. Why such a list?


The OP was likely some sort of spam account, since it never posted again, and included an unnecessary hyperlink in their post.  So there is probably little to no value trying to read into the specifics of the question.

----------


## JohnkVancez

Yes, I'm also interested. Moreover, the given link lists all these tools.

----------


## JohnkVancez

> Yes, I'm also interested. Moreover, the given link lists all these tools.


Either the author managed to check them himself, or this is a random extract from the article. I like working with Appium, but I've used it for testing projects that are very far from "Automated Ticket Booking", lol. If we still need to focus on tickets, I'd recommend you check https://www.zaptest.com/api-testing-automation. Its developers are actively building interaction with the corporate sector, and this makes me think that the application will easily cope with the booking platform.

----------

